# Internetzugang nicht möglich



## schub97 (17. Juni 2010)

*Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Ich kann nicht auf mein Inet zugreifen,laut Problembehandlungstool kann ein "Diagnoserichtlinendienst" nicht gestartet werden.Wie kann ich das Problem beheben bzw weiß jemand wie der Dienst(unter Task-Manager) heißt?

OS:Win7 Premium x64

thx im Voraus


Lg schub97


----------



## Otep (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Hm, mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht 

Gehest DU über WLAN oder Kabel? Was fürn Router, NW Adapter, was für ein Diagnosetool verwendest Du?


PS: beim googeln bekomme ich gleich zich Hilfen


----------



## schub97 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Ich geh noch über LAN.Aber das hat wohl glaube ich nicht was damit zutun,aber wenn du die Infos unbedingt haben willst:

Rooter:T-Home Speedport 920 V
Netzwerkadapter:Realtek Fast Ethernet RTL8139
Diagnosetool: Problembehandlung über Onlinestatusanzeige+Systemsteuerung---> System und Dicherheit---> Problembehandlung--->Netzwerk und Internet--->Klick auf "Verbindung mit Internet herstellen"

Habe noch was wichtiges vergessen:Bevor das Problem auftrat kam ein Bluescreen und folgender TextNF_IS_CORRUPT

warscheinlich hat es damit zutun

Lg schub97


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Moment mal: du gehst per Klick auf "verbindung herstellen" erst online? Wozu? Trag die Benutzerdaten doch einfach im Router ein, dann bist Du immer online, sobald der PC online gehen will. 

Gib dazu mal speedport.ip im browser ein. Das Zugangspasswort müßte unter dem Router stehen.


----------



## Otep (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Moment mal: du gehst per Klick auf "verbindung herstellen" erst online?



Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht...

hast Du die Zugangsdaten nicht im Router?


----------



## schub97 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Nein!Bei Windows 7 gibt es einen Extrabereich"Problembehanldung".Dort hab ich unter Netzwerk und Internet  "Verbindung mti Internet herstellen"ausgewählt,sodass das Problembehandlungstool extra für die Internetverbindung gestartet wird.  

Ich starte ganz normal mit Firefox.


Kommen wir nun bitte zurück zum Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Was heißt "ich starte ganz normal" ? Wählst Du Dich per windows denn nun erst ein oder nicht? Wenn Du das nämlich tust, würd ich die Benutzerdaten mal im Router eintragen, dann ist dein problem nämlich evlt. eh gegessen - ansonsten hätt ich das ja erst gar nicht erwähnt...


----------



## schub97 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Ehm....wieso sollt das aufeinmal nichtmehr gehen?Wie gesagt hängt das wohl mit diesem Bluescreen zusammen.ich probiers mal mit systemwiederherstellung.


----------



## Otep (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Also scheinbar nutzt Du die "Wahlverbindung"... Da Du die Antwort darauf verweigerst 

Geb die Zugangsdaten im Router ein und schau was passiert...

Mein Schwager hat auch immer Probleme mit seiner "Wahlverbindung" unter Vista... seitdem ich die Zugangsdaten in seinen Router eingegeben habe, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## schub97 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Ich hatte dieses Problem bei Vista auch.Aber es kann eigentlich kein Zufall sein,dass dieser bisher vorher nie erschiene Bluescreen bei mir erschien;dann gings nicht mehr.Ich kann die ugangsdaten net eingeben,da meine Mutter den zettel anscheinend weggeschmissen hat


----------



## Otep (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Nun, die Bluescreen kann auch durch zerschossene Systemdienste zustande kommen sein... so ungewöhnlich ist das nicht...

Dann musst Du oder deine Mom dir neue Zugangsdaten zukommen lassen... 

So ungewöhnlich ist das nicht.


----------



## schub97 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Siehste da haben wirs:"Zerschossene Systemdienste" und der sagt dass er den DiagnoserichtlinienDIENST nicht starten kann.Ich sag doch das kann kein Zufall sein.
lg schub97


----------



## Otep (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*



Also, geh auf:

Start => Ausführen

geb: *services.msc* ein

dann suchst du den Diagnoserichtliniendienst raus und machst einen rechtsklick drauf.

Anschließend gehst du auf starten... 

Über Status und Starttyp kannst Du noch sehen wie Standardmäßig der Dienst eingestellt ist... solltest Du TuneUp oder ein ähnliches Programm benutzen was die Leistung deines PC's verbessert kann es sein das der Dienst deaktiviert ist, da dieser Dienst nicht benötigt wird um die Funktionalität des Systems zu gewährleisten...


Ich hoffe Du bist mit deinem Dienst nun zufrieden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schub97 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Na super,jetzt kann es nicht gestartet werden wegen Fehler 5"Zugriff verweigert"


----------



## Otep (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Also ich finde da auch nicht wirklich viel zu...

Systemwiederherstellung könnte helfen, wird wohl aber nicht der Fall sein... am besten Du besorgst Dir neue Zugangsdaten und hackst die in deinen Router ein...

Mehr wirst Du nicht machen können um in Zukunft dieses Problem beseitigen zu können...

MfG

Otep


----------



## schub97 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

thx.die systemwiederherstellung hat funktioniert.

Lg schub97


----------



## Timmay (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

ich hatte vor kurzen das gleiche Problem wie du. Hatte bissl an der Taktschraube vom Cpu gedreht und bekam irgendwann nen Bluecreen. Beim neustart war dann auf einmal das Inet weg. Konnte mir auch absolut nicht erklären woran es gelegen haben könnte, die Verbindung zum Router konnte jedenfalls über wlan aufgebaut werden. Habe Wlan Treiber neu installiert un auch alles am Router gecheckt. Das komische war, dass alle Windows Programme, also IE und Windows Update etc. Verbindung mit dem Inet hatten. Alles andere wie Firefox und co. aber nicht.
Konnte das ganze auch nur mit der Systemwiederherstellung wieder in den Griff kriegen. Da hat sich dieses Feature doch mal gelohnt für mich, war schon kurz davor es abzuschalten.


----------



## Otep (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetzugang nicht möglich*

Ja, gebraucht hab ich es auch noch nie... ich lösch nur regelmäßig die Wiederherstellungspunkte 

Wobei mit Win7 dauert das neu aufsetzten ja nur einen klacks... das Spiele installieren is halt a bisserl aufwendiger...


----------

